# MusclePharm



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

*MusclePharm Assault*

I bought some of this yesterday. I was using jack3d but I found it made my arms tingle which wasn't so nice and it also made it hard to sleep as I workout so late it is very high in caffeine. So yesterday I went in to buy my usual Protein and I asked the guy could he recommend anything as I seemed to be running out of energy half way through my workouts. He told me about this stuff as it was what he uses. 
Well I am on my rest week during P90X so instead of doing the usual stuff I decided to do some steady paced cardio. Basically walking and keeping my heart rate @ 65% of my max. and I was going to throw in 3 days of Burst training which was walking and then sprinting till my heart rate hit its max then walk again till it dropped back down to 65% then sprint etc etc..
Well back to the Pre-workout. I took a half scoop before I went out and walked for 30 mins or so and I just felt the urge to run to I decided to do another night of burst. Even though my heart was bursting My head wanted to just keep on running and running. This stuff really focuses the mind and it has some sort of stuff in it that stops the lactic acid building up. And the best bit was I had no crash and had a great nights sleep and i felt great this morning. I cant wait till Monday to start my Phase 2 and hopefully my power-block's will have arrived by Wednesday... ROLL on the good times

I will post up what I think when I use it in anger on Monday during a proper workout

Anyone else tried this stuff .....What are your thoughts?????


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeh I have heard of it before tho never tried it. I have heard Craze is even better than Jack3d and thats the one to go for


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Where do you get this from...have used T3's and the like before but tend to be screwed for sleep....mind you gives you some serious energy!!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought it in my local Shop.. I live in NI the shop is in Ballymena..

I def had no probs with sleeping and didnt have a crash either. After this week i will have a better grasp of the stuff

I thought this was a good review of it


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Nearly went for the MP Assault recently. Had gone from Jack3d to Noxipro, via many others. Already have pure BCAA, and the lack of stims (only relatively low dose caffeine) put me off. 

Long story short, and as I favour a stimulant-based pre I settled on Razor8 Blast. Stim-wise it is intense (make sure you get the original DMAA version, not the Cranesbill, and revert to the original 1 scoop = a dose, rather than the half).

It's not all about the stims, though, with high levels of good quality Creatine, and more advanced functionals such as COP (creatinol). Not easy to source (the original), but well worth the effort (although not taste-wise!).


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah I am using the 1 scoop... WOW is all I can say.... getting a couple extra reps in most things...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Is this a protein shake type supplement? I'm going to be buying new protein shake soon - may try this then


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Is this a protein shake type supplement? I'm going to be buying new protein shake soon - may try this then


No its a pre workout to give you some extra vaa vaa voom... it also has Creapure and the like to help you recover as well after wards... watch the Youtube I put up the guy explains alot in it ...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cool, seen the link but missus is watching tv and I've no headphones so couldn't watch.

This might be handy before fives lol


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I tried it in anger tonight and I def got a beter pump from it ... I was repping 2-3 more reps than normal...


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking at the ingredients, I don't think there is a great deal that makes it special. The only reason that Jack3d stands out is the 1-3 dimethylamylamine (if I spelled it right). The issue with most pre-workouts is that they make daft claims and this is no different. The above ingredient is in focus at the moment due to claims about it's make up and being banned in/by certain organisations.

OP - the tingle in your arms? This is generally a result of the Beta Alanine which is a harmless side effect of using it. Another thing - 'Assault' has it's ingredients listed whereas Jack3d has a 'propietry blend' which means there could be any quantity in it (translated as not much of the more expensive ingredients)! Both contain Beta Alanine so you should really be tingling after both pre-workouts. Come to think of it - I've just re-read the Assault ingredients and I see that there is a 'Amplifier blend' in it too. I'd put money on that being caffeine and other similar things.

The other issue is that of 'creatine absorbtion'. The 'Assault' makes great claims about the ingredients increasing creatine absorbtion but the effects of creatine are *not* acute, ie. there is no reason to have it pre-workout rather than any other time of the day. In fact, one needs to consume creatine over a period of time in order to be 'saturated' - this is the only thing to remember with creatine.

If you read up on a few ingredients, you could get them on their own and pay a lot less. Now, I'm not saying my pre-workout is the best ever and I am perfect so please look these ingredients up but I add single ingredients in the following doses:

Citrulline Malate - 4g
Beta Alanine - 6g
L Tyrosine - 2g
Acetyyl L Carnitine - 1.5g

If I need some energy, maybe a 200mg dose of caffeine - single tablet.

No creatine at the moment - will start in a week or so but this will not be pre-workout but whenever I remember each day.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

horico said:


> Looking at the ingredients, I don't think there is a great deal that makes it special. The only reason that Jack3d stands out is the 1-3 dimethylamylamine....


I don't think it's too special either. Creatine, yes, BCAA, yes. Beyond that? Nothing. As for Jack3d standing out for it's DMAA (easier to spell  ), well it doesn't have that much. Doesn't have that much caffeine either (neither does MP), not that people should get too hung up on that specious supplement. If it were of any real use then you'd have Costa customers hitting the iron after a Ristretto or two (they could, but it'd be from the taste high rather than the caffeine hit).

Diet is vital, so look at your protein quality and oil type intake - specifically on training days. As for supplements, well bear in mind that they are just that.

Can't speak for others, but my diet is solid, so my pre's are stim-based. Forget caffeine and look to more inventive combinations of DMAA, Yohimbe and mescal-derivatives if you want. And if that doesn't do the trick, well hell go get a Boots loyalty card and main-line Chest-Eze.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Buy more, buy now, becasue your worth it :lol:

New improved recipe :lol: "Better than food, MEGA FUEL"! :thumb: 


Sorry everyone but all this talk about this chemical that chemical really makes me :lol:, thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Coffee generally makes me sleepy and relaxed so a costa doesn't help that much. Caffeine, on it's own however does appear to have a positive effect purely when I'm tired but there is no substitute for eating right (I mean what you require each day to meet your goal rather than eating grass fed organic sweet potato or something because that's 'clean') and sleeping well. 'Relying' on supplements is a waste of money - hard work is the way to go!

Just for the record though - I wasn't saying Jack3d was good because of the DMAA but it is attracting attention due to this.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I've heard good things about Assault and considered giving it a go, but today I used a sample of C4 Extreme before hitting the gym and it just blew me away...Had the best, most enjoyable workout so far! Time flew by and just wanted to keep going!


----------

